# SB 900? or SB 700?



## pashabelman (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking for new flashes for my Nikon... I need something I can use as off camera flash... what do you all think? is that worth the money between the two to go with SB 900 Nikon Flash?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 16, 2012)

SB-910 is out. Used SB-900s are going for 325-350 here in Tampa, there's one on Craigslist now.

SB-900 > SB-700, compare specs.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2012)

For OCF on location, I just used Vivitar 285HV's. 

For the cost of a SB-700 I could get 4 285HV's. TTL is to inconsistant, so why pay for it or use it.

Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash

Or get 3 285hv's and 2 of these radio trigger kits - StudioHut 4 channel Wireless Radio Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Kit for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes with 2 Receivers 

a lot of people are using Yongnuo YN-560 Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon based on recommendations by David Hobby at www.strobist.com.

For what the SB-700 and SB-900/910 cost and the limited power they put out, I'd also seriously consider a much more powerful monoblock studio strobe instead for about the same money.

Genesis 400


----------



## pashabelman (Jan 16, 2012)

KmH said:


> For OCF on location, I just used Vivitar 285HV's.
> 
> For the cost of a SB-700 I could get 4 285HV's. TTL is to inconsistant, so why pay for it or use it.
> 
> ...


 Does Yongnuo has a place where I plug my cord for my Pocket Wizards? I like the price.. but what about the quality of those flashes? I shoot weddings, so I do not need strobes.. flashes are usually enough for us.


----------



## Chris R (Jan 16, 2012)

My experience with the SB900 is that it overheats too easily. This may not be a problem under most photography circumstances but could spell disaster at a wedding if you ever need to take rapid shots using high flash power levels. It seems some people experience this problem and some don't... Maybe there's a bad batch?


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2012)

All the wedding shooters I know use both speedlights and studio strobe, and you didn't mention weddings in your OP..


----------



## kylehess10 (Jan 18, 2012)

After watching this video, it appears the SB700 is best when it comes to recycle times, if that matters much to you.

Skip to 1:00 to see the beginning of the test and skip to 2:00 to see the 1/1 full power test


----------

